# Traditional 3D Shoots, Hunts and Gatherings; 2010



## Jake Allen (Nov 12, 2009)

This list to be updated and info added as needed. If you have info about an event on the list, or one that should be included, please start a new thread, add to this thread and we will move the info into the schedule, or send your info via a pm to Bam-Bam or JakeAllen.

Looks like a busy and fun year! 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

August 1, 2010
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Host; Jake Allen
site: http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/index.htm

August 7, 2010
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia, (TBG), Banquet
Chuck Evans Coordinator

August 15, 2010
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com


August 21 and 22, 2010
Big Jim's Fall Warm-Up Traditional 3d Shoot
2, 20 Target Courses
 812 Morgan Ct. 
Albany, GA 31705  
Jim Babcock 229-344-6617
Barb Babcock 229-344-1616
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556873


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Fun Times behind us

December 4, 5 & 6, 2009
TBG Central Zone Hunt
Oconee WMA
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=435283
Danny Beckwith Coordinator

January 1, 2010
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot & New Year Celebration
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 3, 2010
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
site: http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/index.htm

January 8, 9 & 10, 2010
Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 2010 
see post #5 for Information and Directions
 thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=440131
Clay Patton Coordinator

January 17, 2010
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 23, 2010
Traditional 3D Shoot @ Sapp Creek
Omega, Ga
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=464427

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

February 7, 2010
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
site: http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/index.htm

February ___, 2010
Pig Hunt
Ocmulgee WMA

February 20, 2010
TBG (Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia) Central Zone Shoot
Culloden, Ga
Danny Beckwith Coordinator
info: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=477813

February 21, 2010
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

February 27 & 28, 2010
Pre-Spring Arrow Fling, Traditional Archery 3D Shoot and Dinner
Tannehill State Park, Alabama
see post #3 for Information and Directions

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

March 7, 2010
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot 
see post #2 for Information and Directions
site: http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/index.htm

March 5 - 7, 2010
TBOF (Traditional Bowhunters of Florida)
State Championship Shoot
See Post #10 for Info anf Flyer
Gregg Dudley (Dudley4pack@aol.com)
http://www.tbof.org/

March 13 & 14, 2010
TBG (Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia) State Shoot
Culloden, Ga
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=482781
Joel Smith, Chuck Evans, Danny Beckwith Coordinators

March 21, 2010
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

April 10, 2010
Sweetwater Archery Club Traditional 3D Shoot
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=513761

April 10, 2010
Sapp Creek Archery Club Traditional 3D Shoot
Omega, Ga
Jim Dunn; 229.528.4456 or 229.392.3867

April 11, 2010
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
site: http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/index.htm

April 17 & 18, 2010
Chickasawhatchee TBG Spring Pig Hunt 2010 
see post #5 for Information and Directions
thread:
Clay Patton Coordinator

April 17 & 18, 2010
Big Jim's  Stick Slinging and Tree Killing, Archery 3D Shoot
Albany, Ga
info and directions: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4748474#post4748474

April 18, 2010
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
direction and info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

April 30th - May 1st, 2010 
 Twin Oaks Bowhunters 13th Annual Classic ~ Clarksville, TN
http://twinoaksbowhunters.com/

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

May 2, 2010
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
site: http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/index.htm

May 16, 2010
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

May 22, 2010
TBG (Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia) Northern Zone Shoot
Ranger, Ga
Joe Coots Coordinator

May 28 - 31, 2010 (Memorial Day weekend) 
 Appling Bowhunter Festival and Camp Meeting 
www.applingarchers.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

June 4, 5 & 6, 2010
Howard Hill Southeastern Classic
Tannehill Historical park in Alabama
www.howardhillse.com
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=501993

June 6, 2010
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
site: http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/index.htm

June 20, 2010
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

July 03, 2010
Al33's, Independance Day Traditional Shoot & Celebration
Powder Springs, Ga
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=526551
pm Al33 or Jake Allen for Directions

July 11, 2010
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
Host; Dennis Rice
see post #2 for Information and Directions
site: http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/index.htm

July 18, 2010
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 12, 2009)

*NGT Information and Directions*

Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEELAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. Look left and BACK! Someone stole our sign that was under the little shelter at the roadside. There is a sign but it is hard to see until you have passed it. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far! Look back to the left and you will see it by the gate.

The shoots start when you get there if you wish. The host is usually there at about 8:00 AM until 2:00 to 3:00 PM. We usually have some good food. 
Lunch at about 12:00 $5.00
Recurve and Longbow, Women's and Youth classes.
Membership is (I think $20-25 one time) but a lot of us "donate" a fee yearly to help defray the cost of targets etc. All $ are appreciated!
Shoot fees are posted there and I think it is $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members, which isn't bad at all for the fun.
It is traditional only, with field points....no wheelies. You must sign in too.
The shoots are 1st Sundays of every month Jan-August. One exception is July. The shoot is weekend after the fourth or later. That one can vary depending on when the fourth in the week.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pre-Spring Arrow Fling, Tannehill State Park, AL*

Pre-Spring Arrow Fling, Tannehill State Park, AL 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Folks, it is now official. There will be a "Pre-Spring Arrow Fling" at Tannehill Historical State Park in Alabama the 27th & 28th of February, 2010.

There will be twenty five 3-D targets for a fun multi-round format. Awards will be given out on Sunday the 28th. Vendors are certainly welcome and everyone can set up anytime before the weekend.

Folks, this will be a really fun shoot, and for those of you that attend my Howard Hill Southeastern Classic, you know the camping facilities are fantastic. For those of you who don't camp, there are plenty of great motels within minutes of the Park. 

There will be a huge fire ring blazing during supper for all of our hunting season's lies........I mean stories. I'll also be providing a delicious homemade chili supper Saturday night, free of course. There'll also be hot apple cider and hot chocolate for everyone.

Folks, we've had some beautiful weather late in February here in Alabama, plus, NO BUGS!!!. Great weather for camping.

For more information, you can e-mail me with your mailing address or call me if you'd like. I'll be glad to send you a flyer with all the information including motel information.

Terry Harris
(205) 822-3563
archertw@bellsouth.net


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 12, 2009)

*NGT 2 Day 3D Shoot and Primative Skills Gathering*

March 7, 2010 

Directions: 2295 Leeland Rd Gainesville, GA 30507 - Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEELAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. Look left and BACK! Someone stole our sign that was under the little shelter at the roadside. There is a sign but it is hard to see until you have passed it. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far! Look back to the left and you will see it by the gate."


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 12, 2009)

*Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 2010*

Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 2010 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The date for this hunt is Jan. 8-10. Primitive camping at the Mud Creek camp ground. The WMA is bow hunting only at this time (hogs, deer, tree rats).

This hunt has had a great turn out for several years now. Between 20-30 hunter and hogs have been killed every time.

Plenty of room for everyone, but I would like to see a more "centralized" campfire this year, where we can meet to tell stories and just get to know one another. There never seems to be enough time to talk to everyone during the day, so a "meeting spot" campfire ring is in order. 

PM me with questions.
Clay


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting Jeff. Looks like we got alot to look forward too!


----------



## T Harris (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't forget the "Howard Hill Southeastern Classic" June 4th, 5th & 6th, 2010.

Tannehill Historical State Park in Alabama.

www.howardhillse.com

Terry Harris


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Nov 14, 2009)

Jake Allen thanks for doing this I will try to get some of the dates for the TBG event to you to fill in blanks.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 15, 2009)

Jake,

The August 2010 date for the NGT Shoot will be the Sunday following the TBG Banquet. We voted to move it to that weekend at the business meeting last August. That said, the August NGT shoot will probably be on August 8.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Y'all.  Just a reminder! 

Here is the shoot schedule and name of host for each shoot at NGT in 2010:

03 JAN 10 Donnie Kinard - Saturday, 02 JAN 10 is supposed to be a work day. We need to do a couple of things and one VERY IMPORTANT thing. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. I know its a Holiday weekend but if anyone can possibly help, please PM me or call me ASAP and let me know. 678.316.8212. Thanks! 

07 FEB 10 Roger Boykin  

07 MAR 10 Joe and Kim Coots

11 APR 10 Dave Bureau  (04 APR is Easter)

02 MAY 10 John Wilson 

06 JUN 10 Gene Bramblett

11 JUL 10 Dennis Rice - 1 week later in deference to 4th of July Holiday.

01 AUG 10 Jeff Hampton. 

Thanks and Y'ALL COME SHOOT!!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## whiz (Mar 6, 2010)

*Sap creek archery*

TALKED WITH MR JIM & THESE ARE THE FUTURE TRAD SHOOTS:
from tifton take hwy 319 south to omega, at signal lite go one block south, turn left on ceder st, out 2 or 3 miles on right. see yall there.


JUNE 12 & 13
JULY 10 & 11
AUGUST 14TH&15th
COME JOIN THE FUN & FELLOWSHIP
MR JIM'S # 229-528-4456 / 229-392-3867
OMEGA, GA
793 LARRY DUNN RD


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 7, 2010)

March 13 and 14, Georgia State Championship Shoot in Culloden, Georgia


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Mar 21, 2010)

TBG Chickasawhatchee hog & turkey hunt April 16-18. Camping on the smaller, far west site. Same as the winter hunt.
Clay


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 7, 2010)

updated, June 7


----------

